# Do You Like Penguins?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Penguins must be one of the cutest creatures around.

These ones below are Emperor Penguins, the biggest of them all that and they lay their eggs right in the middle on the Antartic winter.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Penguins are evil... You don't know what plans for world destruction and domination those creatures hold. Luckily, the King and Emperor penguins are nearly always in civil war with each other, which keeps them from carrying out their nefarious plan. Plus, the Adelies are currently in open revolt.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

When I was little, my two favorite stuffed animals were a stuffed cat and a little stuffed penguin. 

I used to love seeing them at the SF Zoo, but I could barely tolerate the smell lol


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

I do. I find them fascinating.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to. I'd suffer the consequences if I didn't.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

If this does not break your heart, then you don't have a heart:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like both the bird and the chocolate biscuit.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Kopachris is one of my favorite dudes on here!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I never understood why Penguin chocolate biscuits had different coloured wrappers (green, red and blue) when there was only one type of biscuit.

But yes - penguins are cute not least because they look so clumsy and comical on land or ice, which is probably why I like seals as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Penguins are evil... You don't know what plans for world destruction and domination those creatures hold. Luckily, the King and Emperor penguins are nearly always in civil war with each other, which keeps them from carrying out their nefarious plan. Plus, the Adelies are currently in open revolt.


I've heard that it's the Rockhoppers that are the Illuminati of the penguin world and that their distinctive crests only sprout when they have attained total enlightenment.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Penguins are evil... You don't know what plans for world destruction and domination those creatures hold. Luckily, the King and Emperor penguins are nearly always in civil war with each other, which keeps them from carrying out their nefarious plan. Plus, the Adelies are currently in open revolt.


I knew you were a mole acting for the polar bears!. Those ********!...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hate to admit it, but I've never met a penguin. I'm guessing that the potential for annoyance is moderate but present.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

aleazk said:


> If this does not break your heart, then you don't have a heart:


................but why.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Me, I go for' em, me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like all penguins except Edward Monkton's Penguin of Death: 'He is strangely attractive with an enigmatic smile. He can kill you in any of 412 different ways.' 










(He sounds uncannily like my violin teacher.  )


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, yes! I love penguins! Especially when searching the web for a mathematic definition of space!!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Ingenue said:


>


hehe, I had the coaster. It confused mum ok.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The Emperors share bodily warmth during the Antartic winter. They do rotate so the ones out at the "circumference" are not always there. And that's when they lay their individual eggs.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Little Penguin (is too short).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is this all part of a Squirrels and Penguin conspiracy?

Anyone for chipmunks


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is this all part of a Squirrels and Penguin conspiracy?
> 
> Anyone for chipmunks


Maybe...............

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Maybe...............
> 
> :tiphat:


Thought so, and involves area 51?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thought so, and involves area 51?


Beware your backyard... we're watching you... :devil:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

We all love Penguins. Good to see!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

They're very clever animals, I understand.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

YAAYYY!!! 19 penguin lovers, and the number's still rising!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

What do you think? 



Klavierspieler said:


> Penguins are evil... You don't know what plans for world destruction and domination those creatures hold. Luckily, the King and Emperor penguins are nearly always in civil war with each other, which keeps them from carrying out their nefarious plan. Plus, the Adelies are currently in open revolt.


Uh, oh, my secret's out!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Who voted "no"?! I demand to know who you are! :scold:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

> Do You Like Penguins? Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


The last thing I need here is for everyone to know whether I like penguins or not. I mean, there was no clarification about the manner and extent of the liking...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

well then, do you like cassowaries?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 23901
> 
> 
> well then, do you like cassowaries?


I've never tried one. Do you recommend roast, boil or fricassee?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I chose 'not sure' because I actually like them, but heard of those rampaging penguins that storm into your house in a mad eating frenzy.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> I've never tried one. Do you recommend roast, boil or fricassee?


Oh wow - brilliant new avatar, MacLeod! :clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Oh wow - brilliant new avatar, MacLeod! :clap:


Thank you. Visiting Edinburgh yesterday, I knew I'd seen the Lewis Chessmen in London, but was prompted to investigate further when in the shop at the National Museum of Scotland. Watched a documentary about them on Youtube. They are beautiful, fascinating, mysterious, funny...

...a bit like some TC members in fact!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I am shocked. Over 80% like penguins? You people are brainwashed. How you forgotten what penguins did to Millionrainbows, Mozartman, and Piccolofreak163? Who are now floating somewhere on an iceberg because they dared to speak out. If you have any shred of self-respect left, please vote "no I do not like penguins."


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Pyotr said:


> I am shocked. Over 80% like penguins? You people are brainwashed. How you forgotten what penguins did to Millionrainbows, Mozartman, and Piccolofreak163? Who are now floating somewhere on an iceberg because they dared to speak out. If you have any shred of self-respect left, please vote "no I do not like penguins."


That's dangerous talk, mister, and I don't like it, not one bit. You'd better take it outside before I take it outside for ya, buster!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Pyotr said:


> I am shocked. Over 80% like penguins? You people are brainwashed. How you forgotten what penguins did to Millionrainbows, Mozartman, and Piccolofreak163? Who are now floating somewhere on an iceberg because they dared to speak out. If you have any shred of self-respect left, please vote "no I do not like penguins."


I am very disappointed.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> ... How you forgotten what penguins did to Millionrainbows, Mozartman, and Piccolofreak163? Who are now floating somewhere on an iceberg because they dared to speak out. ....


Weird. Reminds one of Les Barker's Polar Bear in "Have you got any news of the iceberg?"

Definitely not the penguin's fault.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> I am very disappointed. (I will have to rethink the brainwashing techniques! :devil


 Pyotr was right! .


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I love penguins, beautiful, minimal, iconic and an important step on the democratisation of knowledge.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Do You Like Penguins?*

*Yes.*

I want to eat them.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

criminal penguins caught on film.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Do I like penguins? They are cute, for sure, but "cute" doesn't stop me from eating whatever animal carries this unhelpful adjective. I haven't eaten one yet, but I suspect the meat is similar to a swan's: dark and fatty. Duck and goose are fine, when the weather is cold.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> *Do You Like Penguins?*
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> I want to eat them.





TalkingHead said:


> Do I like penguins? They are cute, for sure, but "cute" doesn't stop me from eating whatever animal carries this unhelpful adjective. I haven't eaten one yet, but I suspect the meat is similar to a swan's: dark and fatty. Duck and goose are fine, when the weather is cold.


You *enfants terribles*, you! But you'd think better of it once it was on your plate. Think how fishy a penguin's flesh would taste. Probably a bit tough too (with all the swimming) as well as blubbery, to keep warm. The ensuing dyspepsia would last for days!

*That *would teach you to dine on '*cute*'!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> Do I like penguins? They are cute, for sure, but "cute" doesn't stop me from eating whatever animal carries this unhelpful adjective. I haven't eaten one yet, but I suspect the meat is similar to a swan's: dark and fatty. Duck and goose are fine, when the weather is cold.


Well, aren't the French famous _frog_ eaters?.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> That's dangerous talk, mister, and I don't like it, not one bit. You'd better take it outside before I take it outside for ya, buster!


I read that, Crudblood, and I jump - I thought it said "That's dangerous talk, mstar...." 
Whoops!!  
(But yes, I do like penguins, especially ones with enigmatic smiles, if you get my reference....  )


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Penguins look adorable!

Penguins are lovely!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

On a scale of 1 to 10 I'd say I'm around a 6 or seven


----------

